# Go planet mars 100



## cityrangers (Jan 25, 2010)

hi,bought a Go planet mars 100 gps golf range finder,having problems connecting it to pc,followed all instructions and when connected it by usb it comes up with can't find software when its on dics which is in drive.Don't know if its not recognizes drive ,usb or hardware my handheld unit? Any help much appreciated.
Regards


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try connecting to another PC.


----------

